# why do i convince myself im pregnant every month!??



## lucy_smith

Am I the only one??
It will be a couple of days before I'm due and I constantly analyse everything ! And every month I find something strange and think I'm pregnant. My cycle is 28-32 days usually , in cd 28 I had spotting ( which is strange) and I'm now on cd 31 without a period yet, I no its coming but I persuade myself its not! .... why do I put mySelf through this every month ? Lol


----------



## Mammyduffy

its tough isn't it when you are WTT mixed feelings as to whether you want to be pregnant or not


----------



## lucy_smith

I no ! Isn't it !? Just wish I could erase this thought from my head! Would make my life so much simpler! Lolbeing a man must be so much easier!


----------



## Mammyduffy

I was only saying that in work a few mins ago that men are just so lucky!!! LOL... they don't worry about anything they just sorta wander through life x


----------



## tearspawn

Hoooo boy, I am so bad for this. It was really crazy when I would think I was pregnant every month on the pill! Now I'm not on it, but the odds are still really slim - but you wouldn't know that from the amount of time I spend obsessing about it! *face palm*

Even this month, when me and OH barely had sex, as AF approaches I start thinking about it again. 
 
You know that line from He's Just Not That Into You about women loving the drama of waiting for calls and making tight deadlines and stuff? I'm usually not one for sweeping claims about gender, but I wonder if that's what it is - I actually like the roller coaster every month?


----------



## BEER

I also convince myself I'm pregnant every month, so I've decided I must really want to be pregnant! OH and I decided we can start trying this month. I'm super nervous but all my friends are pregnant and it's all I think about it, so maybe it's time! ( baby #2 btw)


----------



## x Zaly x

I always do this too.. Cant wait to finally be pregnant and all the what ifs can stop lol x


----------



## besty

I felt like this before trying and the whole time we were trying every month I was convinced I was pg and the one month I didn't think I was actually turnt out I was! Not looking forward to that part again when we start trying for #2


----------



## Islas_mummy

Oh my goodness I do this every cycle!!! I spend a fortune on HPT's! 

I am currently convinced I am pregnant, because we had a whoopsie! And I have HUGELY sore boobs and cramps and feeling really sick, all exaggerated AF symptoms for me and also previous pregnancy symptoms! 

But part of me is too scared to test because I quite like thinking I might be :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I do the same thing! As of now I am starting to think "what if" and "would it really be so bad?" and "we'd make do!" but the chances I know are so slim. I still know I'll be upset when AF arrives but I'm tryyyying to look at it positively as in one less month to go, with every AF that comes around I know I'm one month closer. Helps some. But not much!!


----------



## wildworld

I do this too...all the symptoms and I think I'm on for it!! So I buy my OPKs and HPTs in bulk from eBay. Saves me loads of money and I can fulfill my POAS habit when I want

xoxo


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm glad I'm not the only one! ! Now on cd 32, it very rarely waits this long but it has happened and for the last few days I've had brown spotting, just wish af would appear and get it over and done with so I can stop winding myself up!


----------



## Springermommy

I'm definitely in the same boat. I'm on the NuvaRing and for the past couple months, I've been convincing myself that I could be pregnant. It doesn't help that I google things like "nuvaring pregnancy." Ahhh... I definitely now how you girls feel. I drive myself crazy sometimes and need to stop!


----------

